# Good website



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2010)

Just ordered my new hybrid from this website....

http://www.greatvaluegolf.co.uk/

They offered it at a great price, and the girl I spoke to on the phone was very helpful.
Been checking their prices, and they do seem quite competitive. Maybe worth bookmarking?
Rob


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh darn. There was me just hoping. 

Now I've opened myself up to all sorts of comments!


----------



## Andy (Mar 13, 2010)

Did you get her number Rob?

Andy


----------



## RGDave (Mar 13, 2010)

Have your bought a Ping club? I hope so.

The prices on fybrids and heavenwoods is not so good.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2010)

Have your bought a Ping club? I hope so.

The prices on fybrids and heavenwoods is not so good.
		
Click to expand...

Bought an i15 3 hybrid for Â£99.00.
Cheapest I have seen them anywhere


----------



## RGDave (Mar 13, 2010)

Have your bought a Ping club? I hope so.

The prices on fybrids and heavenwoods is not so good.
		
Click to expand...

Bought an i15 3 hybrid for Â£99.00.
Cheapest I have seen them anywhere


Click to expand...

Great - result!!!


----------



## bordergolfer (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds good. Has it arrived yet?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds good. Has it arrived yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet.
Any particular reason for asking? Previous????


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds good. Has it arrived yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet.
Any particular reason for asking? Previous????
		
Click to expand...

Any sign of it yet?
No reason, I just wondered.
After all, not everything you read on the internet is neccesarily true. 
Even if it is true,and I'm not saying it is, I'm sure they didn't see it coming and even if they did, could they have done anything about it?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds good. Has it arrived yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet.
Any particular reason for asking? Previous????
		
Click to expand...

Any sign of it yet?
No reason, I just wondered.
After all, not everything you read on the internet is neccesarily true. 
Even if it is true,and I'm not saying it is, I'm sure they didn't see it coming and even if they did, could they have done anything about it?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2010)

Any sign of it yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Bob. Arrived yesterday afternoon. And very nice it looks too. And one thing I am really chuffed about. It's got a proper head cover on it, a proper one with an elasticated sock! Much better than the pooh ones that were fitted to my Mizuno hybrids that kept falling off every time I went out and eventually went the way of the wind.
Looking forward to giving it a bash at the week-end. Really traditional looking club.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 17, 2010)

I knew it would arrive safely. Never doubted them for a second


----------

